

Ask HN: Why can't we follow HN users - lachlanj

Yes, I know its very facebook/twitter, but there are occasion where I would like to follow certain people and their conversions as opposed to just following a story. What do you think? Would it take away from the essence of HN?
======
ColinWright
Facility provided: <http://hackerfollow.com/>

------
rorrr
You can. Here's your feed:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=lachlanj>

